# Engine and transmission still rocks



## jamesm (Jul 1, 2017)

*2012 Nissan Versa Hatchback 1.8S w/104,000 miles*

I had replaced all 4 motor mounts and the engine still rocks back and forth when shifting from Park, down to Drive and shifting from Drive, up to Park. Also, when the car is in drive with the e-brake on, the engine still tilts up. I've been doing research and most of the replies said to change the mounts or do all the mounts. Even when all mounts were changed, again, it still rocks. Is there other parts that could be causing this? The mounts that I put on are not OEM, but I believe even if I got OEM mounts, it would not make any difference because there's been people out there that had done it and said it still rocks. I'm thinking there might be other cause but can't figure it out.


----------



## farhanzamo (Aug 14, 2018)

jamesm said:


> *2012 Nissan Versa Hatchback 1.8S w/104,000 miles*
> 
> I had replaced all 4 motor mounts and the engine still rocks back and forth when shifting from Park, down to Drive and shifting from Drive, up to Park. Also, when the car is in drive with the e-brake on, the engine still tilts up. I've been doing research and most of the replies said to change the mounts or do all the mounts. Even when all mounts were changed, again, it still rocks. Is there other parts that could be causing this? The mounts that I put on are not OEM, but I believe even if I got OEM mounts, it would not make any difference because there's been people out there that had done it and said it still rocks. I'm thinking there might be other cause but can't figure it out.


I have 2011 Nissan Tiida with 170000 km. Automatic Transmission while shifting from 1st gear to 2nd gear it jerks everytime. Have you got any solution to your problem?


----------

